# Datei tub umwandeln f. PS6



## bastelfee (5. September 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen,

kann man eine Datei mit Endung .tub irgenwie umwandeln f. PS6?
Wäre dankbar für eure Hilfe.

lg bastelfee


----------



## tool (5. September 2004)

Ich weiss nicht einmal, was eine "tub"-Datei ist.


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. September 2004)

Das sind sogenannte "Bildstempel" die von Paint Shop Pro verwendet werden.
Sozusagen eine Art Werkzeugspitze nur farbig  

Allerdings fällt mir jetzt spontan kein vernünftiger Weg ein.
Was für Eigenschaften soll deine umgewandelte Datei denn haben?


----------



## bastelfee (5. September 2004)

Hi,
ich kann in PS die tub Datei leider nicht öffnen.
Ich wollte die tub Datei in Ps in ein Bild einfügen, allerdings brauche ich dafür eine andere Endung.
Bin auch noch nicht so bewandert darin, was meintest du mit, was für Eigenschaften es haben soll?
lg bastelfee


----------



## ShadowMan (6. September 2004)

Hi du!

Also ich würde mir eine Demoversion von Paint Shop Pro runterladen, mit diesem Programm die tub-Datei öffnen, das enthaltene Bild als jpg abspeichern und in PS öffnen.

Die Demoversion gibts hier: http://de.jasc.com/

Ein direktes Umwandeln wird wohl nicht möglich sein, da tub und Werkzeugspitzen von PS zu verschieden sind (tub's können farbig sein, PS-Pinselspitzen sind Graustufen usw.).

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## bastelfee (6. September 2004)

Hi,

danke schön für eure Hilfe ging ja mal wieder super schnell.

lg Bastelfee


----------

